# Hi there. I'm new to the forum!



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Jessica!
I'm new-ish too, hope you enjoy the forums. I have so far!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, welcome . I am sure that you will like it here. New people with new information and views are always welcome.


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you both. The forums seem really great so far! It's so much easier to find people with the same common interest on here.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We're all quite a friendly bunch


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you! I am loving the forum so far. It's really great, and everyone has been so friendly, as you said.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  

Great to see another eager horse lover. Looking forwards to reading your posts.


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

